# Ink Spot Sea Squirts (Polycarpa aurata) - NAFB



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those that are interested in the unique and strange (not to mention kind of cool); I spotted this little nugget at North American Fish Breeders (NAFB). I didn't know what it was at first and had to research it. The two pieces looked like parts of the human heart growing on a rock. In fact; a common nick-name for this organism is "Ox heart ascidian/tunicate". Both are reacting to stimuli and their valves (one for 'inhaling' water/nutrients the other for 'exhaling'/expelling') closed when my hand was near.

They are part of the Sea Squirt family. NON-photosynthtic and are great filters for your water. From initial research; one should have a high nutrient setup and be prepared to feed phyto, rotifers, and cyclopeeze (perhaps a little too large - uncertain) if necessary. Care should be taken - I would imagine if either one of these decided to melt or self-implode.....it would pollute your system rapidily.

P.S. - Apparently there is a niche market for photographs of these creatures. lol


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cool creatures. I have a soft spot for sea squirts (not that I've kept anything marine) -- anything with vanadium-based blood is just super-cool.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Those are insane!!!!


----------

